# Wich Zalman case to decide? (Theyr both cool)



## Fallap (Dec 6, 2007)

I just cant decide wich of the two Zalman 1000 GT cases I should choose (Ordering my PC tomorrow or saturday)

The one with *red* LED
or
The one with *blue* LED







Im mostly leaning towards the coolish blue led case, in titanium. Problem is that it's hard to find DVD burners that can blend in with the titamiun color. 

The red LED looks awesomely devilish. And it's easy to find black DVD burners.

Help me decide


----------



## Hawk1 (Dec 6, 2007)

I'd personally go Red, but thats cause I've had my blue LED's for a while now and would like a change. It's going to be personal preference for you, as they both look nice in Blue or Red.


----------



## pbmaster (Dec 6, 2007)

I love the titanium one. I want it now..


----------



## technicks (Dec 6, 2007)

Me to. I love that case.
It is a shame that it still costs 250 euro over here.


----------



## TXcharger (Dec 6, 2007)

dude we have a review of it... i think the red one looks badass... and would match my copperhead nicely  but look at the review and see if you still want it


----------



## Fallap (Dec 6, 2007)

Thanks everyone 

As I stated in the original post, il prolly go with the titamium. But I just cant find a DVD writer in titanium color/Silver 

Il look for that review also


----------



## intel igent (Dec 6, 2007)

Fallap said:


> Thanks everyone
> 
> As I stated in the original post, il prolly go with the titamium. But I just cant find a DVD writer in titanium color/Silver
> 
> Il look for that review also



you could get a cheap drive and mod 1 of the zalman drive bay covers onto the front of the drive. they call it "stealthing" 

personally i like the blue


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 6, 2007)

Red, just ... red!

PS: Alot easier for that color scheme with the black case.


----------



## Fallap (Dec 6, 2007)

intel igent said:


> you could get a cheap drive and mod 1 of the zalman drive bay covers onto the front of the drive. they call it "stealthing"
> 
> personally i like the blue



That sound difficult, dont know if I can do that


----------



## Fallap (Dec 6, 2007)

Okay, So ive found the ASUS DRW 1814BLT DVD writer




That thing looks to be able to blend in with the titanium 

Edit: better picture http://img2.zol.com.cn/product/10/478/ceIwr1dJKkxkY.jpg (Large though)


----------



## AsRock (Dec 6, 2007)

None don't like LEDS on a computer.  BUT voted Blue due to liking that more.


----------



## Demos_sav (Dec 6, 2007)

Red all the way


----------



## tkpenalty (Dec 7, 2007)

red. Its neck and neck now...


----------



## Pyeti (Dec 7, 2007)

blue  but change the fans to non-lighted ones


----------



## Chewy (Dec 7, 2007)

red for sure!


----------



## TechnicalFreak (Dec 29, 2007)

Why not buy either the black or the titanium , and then just change to green LED(s)??
Then you suddenly have a case from Zalman that has colors no other Zalman has...


----------



## BloodTotal (Dec 29, 2007)

The Black case with Red LEDs FTW, you cant beat a black case, black is the best color there is, plus with Red LEDs you cant ask for more, can you?


----------



## Wayward (Dec 29, 2007)

Get the black case, and swap the red LEDs with blue ones.  I've been wanting to do just that since the GT1000 came out.


----------

